# Which is the most materialistic type???



## PhoenixRises

I was searching through PerC for which type is considered the most materialistic, but didn't see much. Which do you think is most obsessed with image, nice things, or a glamorous/ideal lifestyle? 

I'm aware some types are dreamers that fantasize about this, but I'm most interested in which type will go to the extreme in order to achieve it.


----------



## gammagon

I'm interested in this as well. I'm also interested in which type is the most anti-materialistic.


----------



## DomNapoleon

ISFP-s, in my opinion


----------



## Mick Beth

I am disappointed by how people type anything they hate as ESFJ. Personally, I find them to be too modest.


----------



## PhoenixRises

Mick Beth said:


> I am disappointed by how people type anything they hate as ESFJ. Personally, I find them to be too modest.


Is this a common stereotype/thought? I ask because I can't find any info on the subject.


----------



## Destiny Lund

LOL, everyone's different of course, but I'd say the type most prone to materialism would probably be ESFJ. I would say that the type LEAST prone to materialism would be INTJ


----------



## Haydn

I voted* ESTJ *because every single one that I have known were status conscious and materialistic, they have even been listed on personalitypage.com as having that as one of their weak tendencies. 

ESFJ comes in second, the thing with ESFJ is that there are two extremes of them...some are not very materialistic but at the other extreme some are irritatingly so.


----------



## Fallen Nocturne

The one ESFJ I know (or, rather, the only person I know who I've bothered to type as an ESFJ) is almost piously anti-materialistic. When he sings "All I want for Christmas is you", he means it.

I'm going in a slightly different direction here, and my vote is going to ESTP. The ones who I have met in real life seem to be very attached to their things.


----------



## Mick Beth

PhoenixRises said:


> Is this a common stereotype/thought? I ask because I can't find any info on the subject.


Well, I’ve seen ESFJ voted as the “stupidest” type the type “most likely to conform to society’s expectation” on various forum-based websites. There is no research to prove either of these assumptions –just opinions and polls; however; my hypothesis is that they tend to be less materialistic because SJs tend to score lower on neuroticism and higher on conscientiousness in studies incorporating The Five Factor Model (and emotional stability and self-control and positively correlated to frugality). If you want to go into research on the subject I highly recommend Big Five because it paints a completely different picture of the types and one that’s more scientifically sound. Anyways, I hope that helps .


----------



## Destiny Lund

Really? I usually see ESFP slammed the most.


----------



## Haydn

Fallen Nocturne said:


> The one ESFJ I know (or, rather, the only person I know who I've bothered to type as an ESFJ) is almost piously anti-materialistic. When he sings "All I want for Christmas is you", he means it.


I know of a really great ESFJ like that and that is one of the reason I did not vote for ESFJ as being the most materialistic.


----------



## PhoenixRises

Aside from ESFJ, can anyone speak to the other types? I voted ISTP, although I am largely going on personal observations. I know they are very fascinated with the latest and greatest in technology/cars/home improvement stuff.


----------



## Carmine Ermine

I have voted for the wrong type in my opinion.
I don't favour associating qualities to any type still.


----------



## Kutenevilike

I'm INFJ and I feel extremely attached to my belongings...but I think it's more of a sentimental thing rather than a materialistic thing. *shrug*

I need my stuff around me in order to feel comfortable. Not sure how to describe it.


----------



## MissBlossom

I thought the stereotype is supposed to be ESTP.
I wouldn't call ESFJs materialistic.
ISFPs aren't either.


----------



## eclecticbill

Hmm, seems to me the poll should be asking if the respondent is materialistic by selecting his or her type, otherwise we are just judging others.

I am INTJ and am not materialistic. I have some very nice, and expensive, things but little more than I need; everything I have has a use and is regularly used.

Edit: did not vote, seems inappropriate to me to attribute such a characteristic based solely on an MBTI score.


----------



## PhoenixRises

ecleticbill, I agree that I could have framed that question differently. That being said, I find public perception interesting too, and it looks like some types carry with them the stereotype of being very materialistic. 

As for me, my philosophy is that some things are worth the investment. I do have some very nice things and I don't have a problem with spending money on a quality item. However, I don't buy more than I need or spend outside of my own means. Like Bill said above, I too only spend money on things I will use often. However I do not "crave" or "yearn" for labels or to show off what I have. NFs are sentimental and some of my favorite "things" are actually inexpensive, non-designer stuff that I cherish because it was given to me by someone I care about, or it carries significance because of the circumstances in which I got it.


----------



## dreamermiki

hmmm, i think this is not related to the type. it's more a question of the love language ... :/


----------



## Sixty Nein

I'm going to go with Se dom, if only because the obvious Se doms I know are really materialistic. Not that I really frown on such behaviors myself. The Fe doms that I know actually come off as too genuinely other focused and empathetic to be legitimately called materialistic, even if they are really status conscious. *Shrug*


----------



## Thalassa

Depends on what you call materialistic. SFPs might always like to have "nice things" yet consider themselves materially unattached; my exes mom used to make snide comments that I always had to have filet mignon and that I didn't like to eat things like Chef Boyardee and bologna sandwiches; I don't think of myself as materialistic, though, I can pare myself down to actually very few material possessions. But I do love beauty in music, food, art, etc. and some people might see that as superficially materialistic, though I've always seen myself as free of materialistic concerns because I can't be tied down to possessions and believe in generosity and sharing.

STJs are probably also viewed as materialistic for the opposite reasons, for they seem to crave personal property, personal space, and security, and therefore can come across as fiscally conservative, stingy, and putting a lot of life-weight into the security of their home, car, education, seventeen pairs of black pants, etc.

On-line I've seen NTJs making materialistic comments, like they want to "win" status by having the BEST car, the BIGGEST house, the TROPHY wife, etc....and to me, that's the most disgusting and least understandable form of materialism. I don't know if these people are really NTJs, but that's the kind of shit I consider to be truly materialistic.

Materialism is in the eye of the beholder, I guess. 

ESFJs could be seen as materialistic because they tend to dress exactly to whatever the standard is of their culture or generation, and like STJs, put a lot of stock into the security of their home, being houseproud and wanting things arranged in a certain way or whatever in their house; they may judge others with Fe/Si standards like "omg you shop at JCPenny?" and that's annoying, but then again, I guess it's not all that different than me saying "omg you actually watch mainstream American action films?" but using a different measuring stick of snobbery.


----------

